# Beginners "bacon wrapped chicken breast" Qs



## crab4brains (Sep 5, 2011)

I think I've found my new home away from home here! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've been searching and searching for a recipe for the bacon wrapped chicken breasts but have only found wonderful pictures 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 of finished dishes with vague directions on how to do it.

I'm using a Big Chief smoker, I have some brine soaked breasts and bacon.

If I understand correctly from the information I have read I will need to smoke/cook the wrapped goodies for approximately 4 hours but more importantly I need to start with a hot/warmed smoker and get the chicken to 165* internal temp.  I've also read it's best to wait a few hours to stick um with the probe to not contaminate the insides.

Does it sound like I get the idea to do this correctly and not get my family sick?

I'm new to smoking foods but quickly feel in love recently... let me explain plz' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I smoked some fresh tuna from my work a few weeks ago, I used a dry brine/cure over night and smoked the fish the next day while running up and down the dock... perk of the job.  After 6 hours the fish was a mouth water hit... I was unable to make it home with any after sharing it with the crew.

Whats a guy to do... I upgraded from my borrowed lil chief to my own big chief and prepared 11 pounds of tuna for the next day... that day I actually made it home with a few pounds lol

Anyway, thanks in advance for help!

~Crab4Brains.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's one I did.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103309/chicken-cordon-bleu-with-qview

If your just wrapping them in bacon, that's fine.

Just put them in the smoker and let them go until 165 IT.


----------



## crab4brains (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine turned out tasting great... only problem was the bacon was not crispy enough for my preference.  Not sure if the smoker needed a blanket or I needed more time in the oven to crisp up.

Still planing the next dish, looking for a 20lb tuna today.:drool

Crab4Brains.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2011)

crab4brains said:


> Mine turned out tasting great... only problem was the bacon was not crispy enough for my preference. Not sure if the smoker needed a blanket or I needed more time in the oven to crisp up.
> 
> Still planing the next dish, looking for a 20lb tuna today.
> 
> ...




When I wrap anything in bacon I always use the thinnest bacon that I can buy. If you do that it will get crispy even in a couple of hours.


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey crab, welcome to SMF!!!

Bacon wrapped chicken breasts, one of my favorites, you have my attention, ...the beauty of them is they can be stuffed with many delicious ingredients, I sure hope you have a camera to take some pics of your masterpieces.

Now...., I'm swimming in tuna, how 'bout some recipes, instructions and PICS of that too, ...20 pound tuna smoked, ...yeah.

Gene


----------



## bourbonman (Sep 9, 2011)

2nd what Al said about the thin bacon- I do boneless chicken thighs wrapped in bacon. I start with Tip's Slaughterhouse Brine and then wrap the thighs with low sodium bacon to keep the salt taste down.


----------

